# Off topic



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nothing to do with Crypts whatsoever, but chances are pretty high you'll like this lots:

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/sheila_patek_clocks_the_fastest_animals.html


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Very interesting! I've heard that some mantis shrimp can even break the glass of their aquaria.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Too cool! Thanks.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

That was really cool! Love it. Thanks.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

There's a book by a guy named Jack Rudloe that I read when I was a kid called, I think, "the sea brings forth" about a biologist who lives in a shack in a small fishing town just to go out with the fisherman to see what odd stuff they'd drag up. He called these shrimp "thumb splitters" and now it's easy to see why.

One sad stat is that in the past 50 years we've eaten 90% of all the big fish.


----------

